# when is it safe to bath?



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

My ferrets are 8weeks old and I would like to bath them and do there ears etc. Are they too young? And whats the best way to go about it? Small washing up bowl or very shallow bath?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We bathed ours in a shallow bath the weekend as they had had abit to much fun in food and some poop lol

We were just quick and dried them quickly


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi James ~ firstly I wonder why you want to bath your kits, and I ask you this because I rarely bath my adult Ferrets as they have their own particular smell, which distinguishes them from each other. Your kits ears should be nice and clean, and it is best to leave their ears well alone for the time being. When it has been really hot outside we have used a childs paddling pool, and our Ferrets have enjoyed swimming, and splashing about with their toys. I would only wash a Ferret if he or she was having problems with their bowels for instance, or if they had a skin irritation. I groom our Ferrets daily, and their coats are very healthy.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe I should groom them then they had a bit of fun in some poo lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Maybe I should groom them then they had a bit of fun in some poo lol


use a baby wipe? the un scented ones. that will do the job


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok cool I will get some tomorrow


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Ok cool I will get some tomorrow


then if you let the coat dry any little bits just get a human nit comb, that'll take care of that


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> use a baby wipe? the un scented ones. that will do the job


Haha why didn't I think of that? Will remember that in future it didn't even
Cross my mind!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Haha why didn't I think of that? Will remember that in future it didn't even
> Cross my mind!


It wouldn't of hurt them having a bath, how are they doing? bet they look beautiful now.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> It wouldn't of hurt them having a bath, how are they doing? bet they look beautiful now.


I agree with you DKDREAM ~ whenever mine are mucky like that I bathe them in our shower room sink. I just meant that it is best not to mess with Ferret's ears, especially with kits ears, when there is nothing wrong with them in the first place. James is obviously loving those little kits, and bathing them gently is not a bad idea!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> I agree with you DKDREAM ~ whenever mine are mucky like that I bathe them in our shower room sink. I just meant that it is best not to mess with Ferret's ears, especially with kits ears, when there is nothing wrong with them in the first place. James is obviously loving those little kits, and bathing them gently is not a bad idea!


I agree with you Silver but I do think the op needs to check their ears, the reason I say this is, Pudsey when I got him some days later developed an apparent head tilt, when I looked at his ears they where filthy, I cleaned them and treated him for ear mites (just in case) and ever since I cleaned them his ears have been perfectly normal and there no head tilting any more. I wish there where more caring breeders around of ferrets I really do.


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree with you Silver but I do think the op needs to check their ears, the reason I say this is, Pudsey when I got him some days later developed an apparent head tilt, when I looked at his ears they where filthy, I cleaned them and treated him for ear mites (just in case) and ever since I cleaned them his ears have been perfectly normal and there no head tilting any more. I wish there where more caring breeders around of ferrets I really do.


Thanks for the replys people, as for there ears apart from a tiny bit of wax? they are nice and clean< (having the use the < symbol as my full stop buttom has stopped working lol) Got a groming brush (soft) today they didnt mind being brushed at all lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Thanks for the replys people, as for there ears apart from a tiny bit of wax? they are nice and clean< (having the use the < symbol as my full stop buttom has stopped working lol) Got a groming brush (soft) today they didnt mind being brushed at all lol


You can use a baby wipe to just wipe there ears out.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Ferret lovers! I also use unscented baby wipes to clean out our Ferrets ears too DKD. We have had some really bad cases of mites, mainly in adult Ferrets over the years and I took them to see our vet and he prescribed ear drops which are used for cats ears. The one thing which is important not to do with human and animals ears is not to poke into them, with cotton buds as we know how much damage that can cause! James, I would say that a little wax in your kits ears is healthy as it will stop any dust getting into them, but you are doing the right thing by keeping an eye on their ears and on their coats in general. I had forgotten how I felt with our very first Ferret jill, Jilly and I thought that she was having a fit when she ran backwards with her mouth wide open in play! :001_wub:


----------

